# Usc/uga.



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

UGA starts strong, but has to settle for FG.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

UGA is not getting any pass rush.  This will be a good game, no matter what the experts say.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Tied up 3 all!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

I'd love to see Rome have a big year since he's healthy.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

TD!!!  Now let the defense eat!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Got to get to their QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got to get to their QB.



No pressure so far when needed.  UGA needs to get a few sacks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Can keep letting them covert 3 downs....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

In the mean time; Mizzou pooed the bed and the Barn appears to be a hot mess. UT has no clue and UF is wondering if they can beat Kaintuck....The east is ours for the taking, just beat OBC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> In the mean time; Mizzou pooed the bed and the Barn appears to be a hot mess. UT has no clue and UF is wondering if they can beat Kaintuck....The east is ours for the taking, just beat OBC.




Win tonight and beat 10rc and yall should have no problem getting to Atlanta.


Uga's offense has looked pretty good so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

The freshman Harris looked good on that play.


----------



## antharper (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm starting to like lambert. Go DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Michel the Man.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Dawgs!! Sony looking good!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Sony look like he pulled up a little lame there?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

It always seems like Michel is either on or off.  I'm glad this is an on game.  Keep feeding him and Chubb, then let Marshall get his later on.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Kick it through the dern end-zone Marshall.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Can we just not kick the ball in the end zone?


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Morgan keeps making some good tackles.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Wilds down


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

UGA keeps giving up 3rd down conversions.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

We gots a ball game boys!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

I called that run, UGA had no one wide left.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Defense is playing terrible right now.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmmm 17-10


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

If they attack our edges and throw passes over the middle, we have no answer.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Targeting clear as day!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Targeting. He gone


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Seeing the replay don't think so.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

There's another ridicules targeting call. Let these guys play football


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't care, UGA players have been thrown out for less.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where was that call last week...................


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

At least they fixed it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Great throw by Lambert.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree with that. Now just call it same way against us.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> At least they fixed it



That's my point, last year and last week they could have fixed calls vs UGA, but they upheld horrible calls.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Feed CHUBB!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

No targeting on that hit. Good clean hit. The problem is if these guys would wrap up when they hit someone versus just throwing a shoulder it probably wouldn't be called as much.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope that wasted time out early don't come back to bite us.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Mitchell!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> That's my point, last year and last week they could have fixed calls vs UGA, but they upheld horrible calls.



I think they call targeting way to much. I saw at least 6 of em called last week and maybe 2-3 were warranted


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good throw. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

This was upheld against UGA last year.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Impressed by Lambert so far now if he can keep it up.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Our ST are horrible!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Marshall can kick it through the endzone, he did it the first 2 times, but they have been trying the short kick and it just cost UGA 3 points.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Lambert looks like a different QB


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Got to put those KOs thru the endzone!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Lambert looks like a different QB



All he has to do is get it in the hands of the best TE group in the country.  Blazevich, Jackson Harris, Jay Rome, all he has to do is find a way to get them the ball.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Need to pooch it.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Lambert looks like a different QB



Yea he does. Hope he keeps it up


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

End zone or not we're simply missing tackles.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Lambert looks like a different QB



I kind of figured they were still holding a lot of cards hidden last week.  But I was very impressed with the speed and coverage of the Vanderbilt defense from what I saw.  I think a lot of the criticism from last week was a balancing act between holding back offensive plays from future powerhouses but still having to face and beat a pretty good reactive defense.

But hey, this game is not over by any means either.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, more special teams gaffs, this is getting old. Back in the day we had real special teams coaches and excelled at it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Got to start and finish the 2nd the way we did the 1st.... Need cover kickoffs and start getting off the field on 3rd downs!!!!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Richt halftime interview: "We need better placement and guys need to stay in their lanes..."....rofl.  I like him less and less every year.  Need to squibb it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

What is scary is that when the announcer as CMR at halftime what they needed to do on KO's and he said Place the ball better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

If the defense can pick it up a little bit we will be fine. If they don't it will get scary.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Feed Chubb!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Best drive of the year. Now play some D.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Dang. Michel owning that goal line.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Lambert sharp, Chubb just engaged beast mode, and Michel just knocked 2 USC defenders on their tail.  TD Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

There O is looking good


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Dang. Michel owning that goal line.



Instant GIF classic.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol, I love it. Get some says Michel


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2015)

What happened to Orth?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

How about a face mask at the end of the run!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> How about a face mask at the end of the run!


Saw that on replay.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Michel liking him some end zone.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Dang. Michel owning that goal line.



This^^^


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Michel on FIRE!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Still got to play some defense.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe UGA can hang 'half a hunnerd' on the ole ball Coach like he loved to do at UF like calling a reverse pass after a timeout with 1:10 to go one year to score 51.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Does GL11 have ANY incompletetions tonight? One maybe?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

He threw one over the guys head right before that first FG.


----------



## antharper (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh yeah GO DAWGS !!! Oh yeah and ole miss


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Dawgs laying it on em.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

IDK why USC does not throw it to their big TE running against guys 6 inches shorter every time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Sure would love to see a fresh legged KM4 at TB


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Sure would love to see a fresh legged KM4 at TB



He deserves it for sure.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW Lambert 19/20, 239 yds, 3 tds, 0 ints


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Well a stupid mistake.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Time to pick it off


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe UGA will get it back.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Good stop by D.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Defense needs to HOLD!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Stuffed em on fourth down.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Now lets pound it with Chubb,Michel, and Marhsal


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Did they say that was ga's first turnover of the season? The great NC Buckeyes had 5 today alone


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

TD Chubb!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 19, 2015)

Dawgs are playing some great football on both sides of the line


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't take your foot of the gas.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

I be loving Schotts play calling tonite.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't take your foot of the gas.



This. Lets keep pounding it down their throats.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Who misses bobo?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2015)

Shouldn't be too many folks worried about Lambert or the play calling.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Now let see some running.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Now let see some running.



As long as UGA keeps scoring.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Sure would love to see a fresh legged KM4 at TB





lbzdually said:


> He deserves it for sure.



Yep


Also much better play out of the DAWGS this game


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

It's still the OBS..... We need to get the ball back and score at least one more TD to break any sliver of hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

I did not see why we got a call and they didn't.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Man they're letting USCe get away with some blatant bear hug type holding.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Sep 19, 2015)

Chubbs, I believe will take the record away from ole #34 for the most games rushing for 100 or more yards/game within the next two games....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> Man they're letting USCe get away with some blatant bear hug type holding.



Yeah, UGA just doesn't get many calls their way unless it's blatant, and even then, it is rare.  2 stupid penalties gave them points and yards on the kickoff.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice!

Couple milestones right there.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Who put Tom Brady in Lambert's body?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Who would have thought we would have said school passing record and Lambert in the same sentence.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lambert just broke Bobos single game pass completion record.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Who put Tom Brady in Lambert's body?



IDK but I like this Lambert maybe he will stick around.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 19, 2015)

What brings smile to my face?
After missing on 4th down, spurrier puts headset on to drown out Sanford crowd
Priceless !!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Game's getting ugly.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

How many penalties can you have in one play.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

I haven't seen Sanford stadium that loud in a long time lol.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Wynn got his helmet ripped off and no call.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2015)

I was hoping for half a hundred. Is 75 out of the question?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Ya think Sakerlina is a bit frustrated?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

SC players fighting each other.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Athens is gonna party all night.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

We need to keep or composure right now. We have USCe linemen fighting each other right now, priceless. .......


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> I haven't seen Sanford stadium that loud in a long time lol.



Think last time it was this loud was the LSU game in 2013.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2015)

There's Marshall


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

KM4 with the TD!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 19, 2015)

i like it


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Well dang didn't know I wasn't live.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Them jokers don't even like each other. Priceless!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Hahahahaha


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Gotta be tough to see a fresh Marshall coming at you.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Our special teams sucks


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Dawgs get the ball on the kickoff!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

.........


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh that was close.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

The referees knew they were going to call a penalty on us on that play.  Took them a few minutes to figure out what, but they were going to take the TD away one way or the other.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Oh that was close.



Refs don't want USCe to suffer anymore than necessary.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats Dawg fans on a huge win.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Lambert just set an all time NCAA record, wow.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

We gonna give the OBC a coronary before this game is over.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Why would they even attempt to catch that??


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope nobody wants to get any sleep in Athens tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

They gonna burn the town down. GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me greedy but I want more points. I done seen the OBC run the score up on us to many times.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Call me greedy but I want more points. I done seen the OBC run the score up on us to many times.



KM4 breaking a 60 yarder would be nice.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Call me greedy but I want more points. I done seen the OBC run the score up on us to many times.



You aren't the only one. Every dawg fan wants the same thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 19, 2015)

Glad I wont have to listen to anything negative about Lambert this week..........Or the play calling!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Richt showing he has more class to not keep piling on, but tonight I want to not be classy.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally found the alternate channel. why haven't we scored any more???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Game is not on ESPN alternate.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Game is not on ESPN alternate.



596 on Dish SEC alternate 611 for DirectTV


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

I get 3 alternates and it is not on any of them.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2015)

Game over 52-20 Dawgs. Lambert sets NCAA passing record.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Whoever wins UGA vs. Bama may make the playoffs, shoot whoever loses may make it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

Well....Schott and GL both surprised me tonite. Bravo!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

We played a good game tonight, almost perfect on offense and  good defensive effort. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Sep 19, 2015)

I would have never guessed that the offense would be so different this week. Nice game plan by Richt & company.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol spurrier got a beat down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm glad we one but let's not put the cart before the horse, this is a really bad USCe team we played tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Whoever wins UGA vs. Bama may make the playoffs, shoot whoever loses may make it.



Don't count out LSU just yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't count out Ole Miss yet. They beating Bama right now.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't count out LSU just yet.



Yep. Better than the rest of them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't count out Ole Miss yet. They beating Bama right now.



I didn't want to jinx them but yeah.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 19, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## The Go Dawg (Sep 19, 2015)

1. Lambert looked sharp and The game plan was brilliant.
2. Malcolm Parrish had some good plays which is very promising considering the DB play always worries me, but he looked good out there.
3. Oh how sweet it is hanging half a century on the HBC.  No visors this evening though.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, sir! Feels good to win like this!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 19, 2015)

Wish Ol Gin House was here to tell us how the chickens are turning the corner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! Feels good to win like this!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



it was my nickel back bloodbath thread that did it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it was my nickel back bloodbath thread that did it.



Thank you very much! Keep it up!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

UGA was the most dominant top 10 team by far.  USC lost, TCU allowed nearly 40 at home to an unranked team, TOSU nearly lost at home to NIU, Michigan St did not look good vs Air force and Alabama is losing at home to Ole Miss by 14 now.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 19, 2015)

I didn't see the game, but I passed the USC bus on their way out of Athens. They didn't appear very happy...I assume they lost?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> I didn't see the game, but I passed the USC bus on their way out of Athens. They didn't appear very happy...I assume they lost?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> I didn't see the game, but I passed the USC bus on their way out of Athens. They didn't appear very happy...I assume they lost?



MMMM, lots of chicken tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> I didn't see the game, but I passed the USC bus on their way out of Athens. They didn't appear very happy...I assume they lost?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hoyt (Sep 20, 2015)

It probably could have been worse, but Richt wouldn't allow any passing with the subs. Even with S.C. taking all the cheap shots Richt sat on the ball.  Gave the Whiner another lesson..class.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

It's on right on the SEC network UGA is up 17-3 right now! Go Dawgs hold on to the lead!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's on right on the SEC network UGA is up 17-3 right now! Go Dawgs hold on to the lead!!!



Alright! Keep us updated, bro!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

24-13 Dawgs. About to start the 2nd half hunker down Dawgs and finish this thing!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Sony just scored!!! 31-13 Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

TD Sony 38 -13 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

Woo hooooo! Yes, sir! Get 'em, Dawgs!!!

How's Lambert looking?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Woo hooooo! Yes, sir! Get 'em, Dawgs!!!
> 
> How's Lambert looking?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



He's doing good just throwing easy passes though... Not sure he can throw the deep ball.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He's doing good just throwing easy passes though... Not sure he can throw the deep ball.....



Yeah, after last week's performance they're just trying to build up his confidence with easy passes. That's great coaching right there.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

TD Chubb!!! 45-13 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> TD Chubb!!! 45-13 Dawgs!



You lie! For real? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You lie! For real?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No lie!!!!!! Go Dawgs Spurrier looks like his pet chicken died!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2015)

Come on boys hang 60 on them!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

52-13 I think this one is in the bag! Go Dawgs!


----------

